# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Prince of persia, le film - Sans Uwe Boll et sans Perses non plus

## Bebealien

Le cinéma est un monde formidable et celui des jeux vidéo aussi. C'est d'ailleurs à leur croisement contre-nature que l'on doit l'émergence de génies méconnus comme Uwe Boll. Quel ne fut donc pas mon désespoir quand j'ai appris qu'une adaptation sur grand écran du Prince de Perse était quasiment dans la boîte, mais que notre teuton boxeur préféré n'était pas de la partie !
 En effet quelques fans, soi-disant respectueux des oeuvres originales, ont osé déclamer que Uwe puait plus qu'un fennec mort après une orgie entre otaries bourrées. Mais heureusement, tout n'est pas totalement perdu. Car oui, les producteurs hollywoodiens se sont pliés en quatre pour tenter de livrer un flim encore plus mauvais et autant dire que pour le moment, ils sont sur la bonne pente.
 En lieu et place du héros perse, ils ont donc décidé d'appeler Jake "Brokeback Moutain" Gyllenhaal, ce qui laisse entrevoir une éventuelle orientation sexuelle du personnage amenant à vouloir sauver le vizir plutôt que la princesse. Sans parler qu'il ressemble autant à un Perse que Boulon à une Suédoise.
 Et histoire de continuer dans la lignée, Gemme Arterton, la James Bond girl que l'on voit deux minutes dans le dernier Quantum of Solace fait semblant d'être une princesse arabe, et Ben Kingskey qui a joué pour Uwe dans son Bloodrayne incarne un personnage intitulé Nizam dont on ne sait pas grand-chose. Bref, un casting all persian star, aussi crédible que Magloire en Staline.
 Autant dire que ça sent le chef-d'oeuvre et que j'ai hâte...

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Lord Zero

Autant l'air d'un perse que moi d'un biniou...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Plus mieux ou plus moins bien que Tomb raider ?

Les paris sont ouverts.

----------


## CakeRage

> Sans parler qu'il ressemble autant à un perse que Boulon à une suédoise. [...] Bref un casting all persian star, aussi crédible que Magloire en Staline.


 'faut faire gaffe! C'est tel'ment drôle que ça risque l'attaque en justice !!!  :^_^:

----------


## Lord Zero

Moins bien, forcément, car contrairement à Jake Gyllenhaal, Angelina Jolie a des seins (même si c'est pas vraiment des vrais)

----------


## afterburner

+1 ! 
En meme temps Le Prince dans la trilo SoT a les yeux bleus et n'a pas le faciès d'un Gengis Khan...Quant à Kingsley, il a aussi interprété Ghandi (mais bon, il avait quand meme la gueule pour l'emploi), et c'était foutrement bien pour un rôle d'un indien joué par un anglais.

Sinon, si on cherche un asiatique mineur aux yeux bleus (d'Asie Mineure évidement), ils auraient pu débaucher *Tarkan*...
ou alors le grand schtroumph version Kazakhe...
ou Zach Efron maquillé au crayola brun...
ou....pas..

----------


## elvay

Et le prince de Perse qui tient la main de sa maman pour traverser, ça manque de panache  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Arseur

> Et le prince de Perse qui tient la main de sa maman pour traverser, ça manque de panache


Ahahahah  :^_^:

----------


## Jack_Sparrow

Putain ce que j'ai ris en lisant l'article.

Magloire en Staline, ça m'a achevé.

----------


## Caerbannog

> Car oui, les producteurs hollywoodiens se sont pliés en quatre pour tenter de livrer un flim encore plus mauvais et autant dire que pour le moment ils sont sur la bonne pente.


Hollywood est capable de tout, suffit de voir leur récent "Dragonball evolution"  :^_^:  (ou ne serait-ce que la/les bande-annonce(s) pour les plus fragiles). Mais s'attaquer à Uwe Boll, faut avoir des bollocks. 
Et de là à ce qu'il prenne ça pour un challenge, et qu'il tente l'ultime adaptation, il y a pas des kilomètres, même si faire pire que Dungeon Siege et son (néo)sorcier qui fait du kungfu est de l'ordre du possible (bon la barre est placée très très bas, mais techniquement, avec un peu (beaucoup ?) d'efforts, c'est sans doute possible).

----------


## laskov

> En effet quelques fans, soit disant respectueux des oeuvres originales, ont osé déclamer que Uwe puait plus qu'un fennec mort après une orgie entre otaries bourrées. Mais heureusement tout n'est pas totalement perdu. Car oui, les producteurs hollywoodiens se sont pliés en quatre pour tenter de livrer un flim encore plus mauvais et autant dire que pour le moment ils sont sur la bonne pente.


Ils est bon de relevé la performance Car réussir a faire pire que du Uwe Boll c'est pas ce qu'on appelle très facile... Faut dire que le mec a mit la barre haute en ce qui concerne les étron cinématographique... Même Ed wood avec son plan 9 from outer space (le pire film de Ed wood) avait un scénario de base et 4 acteurs avec le minimum syndical de talent...




> Plus mieux ou plus moins bien que Tomb raider ?


Comparé a toute la merde que son plus de 99.9% des portages cinématographique de jeux video ont peut sans ce trompé dire que les jeux ayant eu des film pas trop nul sont Tomb Raider et mortal kombat (le premier film of course) et à la rigueur ont peut aussi dire que Mario bross version cinéma est une bonne tranche de rigolade bien dans l'ambiance du jeu video (qui ce prêter pas trop au cinéma)

----------


## johnclaude

Quel regard cet acteur. Je m'y connais pas trop mais je pense qu'il a au moins le carisme d'un poulpe

----------


## Bebealien

Il a quand même un beau palmarès d'acteur Gyllenhall, et dès son premier film, Donnie Darko... 
Pour Uwe Boll et Ed Wood, je ne suis pas d'accord. Regarde vraiment Plan 9 from Outer Space... perso je n'ai pas tenu. Tandis que Uwe Boll c'est très con mais certains arrivent à être regardables malgré le fait qu'ils soient nazes.
Et en plus Uwe à fait un bon film : Postal.

----------


## Caerbannog

> ...Et en plus Uwe à fait un bon film : Postal.


Que Postal soit son moins mauvais flim, certes. Mais de là à en faire un bon flim, il y a une abîme océanique que je ne franchirai pas ::):

----------


## captain_torche

> Prince of persia, le film - Sans Uwe Boll et sans perses non plus


Manquerait plus qu'ils n'embauchent pas Prince non plus, ça serait complet.

Bebealien, j'avais pas vu ton sous-titre. Maintenant, mon boss me regarde bizarre; il comprend pas le gag.

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Ce sont ses cheveux qui font tout son charme perse. J en suis toute retournee (mouhahahaha)

----------


## xheyther

Je pleure de rire avec le mec qui partage mon bureau rapport au fennec mort et aux otaries bourrées.

Award of the Insulte of year for Bebealien.

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> Magloire en Staline.


Je serais tenté de dire << et pourquoi pas? >>  ::ninja:: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAfsSA6_GrE
Après avoir vu ce trailer, j'imagine un bien Magloire décoloré, et moustachu, qui se dandine sur de la tektonic  :WTF:

----------


## Chipatama

On dirait un surfeur.  ::(:

----------


## clexanis

Ils sont ballaise à hollywood ::O: 

Ils vont bientôt arriver à faire un film qui suxxe autant que Mr egg ::siffle::

----------


## Bebealien

> Ils vont bientôt arriver à faire un film qui suxxe autant que Mr egg


Toi je t'aime !  ::wub::  :reference:

----------


## clexanis

> Toi je t'aime !  :reference:


Faut bien que mes séances de lobotomisation me serve à quelque chose !!

----------


## Jolaventur

non d'un breton en string, encore un film que j'irais pas voir au ciné 
à coté de Far Cry et Dragonball.
Ils auraient du prendre le meilleurs des perses

----------


## bigxtra

> Ils auraient du prendre le meilleurs des perses


Le meilleur des Perses, c'est Julien.

----------


## Ezhaac

> Le meilleur des Perses, c'est Julien.


Haha, j'ai failli pas m'en remettre de celle là.. :D  
Mais il faut dire que je suis super fan de Julien Lepers, pour au moins trois raisons :

1) Il est le sosie de Michael Keaton, et donc de Batman.



2) Il a brillé dans une carrière musicale injustement méconnue (Le retour de vacances, un hymne inoubliable !  ::wub:: )

http://www.bide-et-musique.com/song/4122.html



3) Il a joué une scène anthologique dans La Classe Américaine :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFWXWZ6uzzc

Mais non, je n'ai pas dévié, le sujet était déjà casse-gueule  :^_^:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Moins bien, forcément, car contrairement à Jake Gyllenhaal, Angelina Jolie a des seins (même si c'est pas vraiment des vrais)


heu t'es sur de ton coup.

----------


## MightyMarv

Ah non on critique pas Jake Gyllenhaal merde :
DONNIE DARKO!
JARHEAD!
merde quoi il est bon....
quel bon acteur reconnu peut se vanter de n'avoir tourné AUCUN navet?

----------


## Avérik

> encore un film que j'irais pas voir au ciné 
> à coté de Far Cry et Dragonball.


Je suis allé voir Dragon Ball au cinéma (avec des places données par la Fox) et je ne me suis pas ennuyé... Au moins durant les 30 premières minutes où je n'ai fait que critiquer le film avec mon voisin. Malheureusement, 2 personnes (adultes) devant nous étaient venus voir ce film avec beaucoup (trop) de sérieux et nous ont gentiment dit de fermer nos gueules.
Aller voir Dragon Ball pour vraiment voir le film ?...  ::|:

----------


## StrangeLove

je suis aussi pour la rehabilitation de Jake, a ce niveau ce papier frole la calomnie. vu ses interpretations, j'accorde illico le benefice du doute a ce flim.

ensuite, c'est moi ou c'est tourné en France (cf les stickers sur la orte arriere de la fourgonette), et donc pas a Hollywood?

ca cree de l'emploi pour les intermittents du spectacle (1 touches par la crise vous vous en douterez), et on rale sur le forum CPC...bande de nantis! crevures capitalistes!

----------


## Carpette

Mouais ... le flim sera aussi bien (voir mieux) que le dernier PoP quoi  ::lol::

----------


## Rom1

Gemm*a* Arterton  ::o: 

Quoique on trouve les 2 sur le web...  :tired:

----------


## InkizitoR

Magloire en staline lol!
Pourquoi pas Jake Gillhenhal en Prince de Perse tant qu'on y est!!
Ah merde c'est le cas ...

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Un prince de Perse qui tire toujours une tronche de Droopy, ça le fait moyen ...

----------


## Zak Blayde

J'avais pas du tout reconnu Gyllenhaal  ::O: 

J'aime beaucoup cet acteur pour ses rôles dans Donnie Darko et Zodiac mais alors je suis tout à fait sceptique...  ::sad::

----------


## Kif Le Bon

En plus quel gros nullos ce Ben Kings*l*ey, un oscar, un golden globe, un acteur en bois quoi ... et puis il est vaguement indien, c'est dire si c'est pas perse pour un sou !  ::|:

----------

